# Design Star on HGTV



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The premier was this past Monday at 9pm. There were a couple of standouts already but it's early days yet, as Clive would say.

Clive isn't on but they've got a new hostess and David Bromstad is mentoring, so that's a plus.

Looks like this Monday is the white box challenge.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I am watching it, very glad it was moved to Monday, my Sundays are already packed. It is too early to tell for me talent wise... what I enjoy about this show is all the crazy personalities. I am not impressed in the way I can be with say Project Runway. I can't sew at all but I feel like I could whip a room together better than most of these peeps... !


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I am watching it, very glad it was moved to Monday, my Sundays are already packed. It is too early to tell for me talent wise... what I enjoy about this show is all the crazy personalities. I am not impressed in the way I can be with say Project Runway. I can't sew at all but I feel like I could whip a room together better than most of these peeps... !


I can sew. My grandfather designed and sewed women's clothes and also had contracts with Abercrombie and Fitch. My grandmother worked with him as a seamstress, so sewing runs in my veins. I'm certainly not creative like they are.

As far as putting a room together, I get things I like and stick them in a room so I'm always surrounded with things that I like. I don't think there's a name for that style. 

My two favorites were Kellie and Karl because they worked so well together and it showed in their space. Cathy and Leslie, on the other hand, didn't really work that well together but also put together a beautiful room.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I really liked Kelly, Leslie, and Kathy. Totally different personalities, but each of them was intriguing in their own way. Kathy and Kelly especially have me rooting for them. They seem so capable. None of the guys really drew me in on the first show. That may happen later. 

As for previous seasons, I really like Emily's show, when it's on. It's a great concept the way she adjusts and layers a room to perfection. Antonio, however, I don't mind missing.


----------



## Tara Maya (Nov 4, 2010)

I missed this one!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I usually watch, it's on my dvr.  I will watch it before the next one comes on...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Anyone watch the 2nd episode? 

I watched this afternoon, zooming through the commercials. I really like the indie challenges, where you can really see the designers style. Not at all crazy about the "air force" room... whatever...

I also don't know why they kept stressing the rooms be non functional? 

I am also not a fan of the judges except Candace and she was not there... I HATE Vern and can not change the channel fast enough when Genovese's show comes on. I could not believe he wanted that woman to mosaic then entire wall... in one day? He is a moron and a terrible designer...


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I DVR'd it and watched this afternoon.  I really liked the Kraft paper wall, but definitely non-functional!

I didn't understand why they wanted it non-functional either.  The type of designer I would want to work with would be all about functionality.

I really like Kellie and the whimsy she brings to her designs


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Non functionality allows the designers to give free rein to their creativity. 

I thought Meg should have gone home instead of Jay. Meg was a hot mess. At least Jay had a little design in her room.

I didn't particularly like the Air Force room either but it was very creative. I liked Cathy's room and Leslie's because I liked the design and the colors.

Honestly, I don't like any of the judges. I find all three of them and their shows terribly boring. I don't care for the host, either. She seems very stiff from the shoulders down. 

Of course, David makes up for all that.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I understand that they wanted to free them to design... but I think to make something "creative and functional" is even more of challenge.

Oh and yes, thank goodness for David!

Has anyone ever seen any of the Sarah Richardson shows? She is by far my favorite designer on HGTV. Amazing stuff and she is very fun to watch... she has a series where she takes one house and re-dose it top to bottom. She just did her summer house...It is called "Sarah's Summer House" I think it is still on. Her other show is called Design Inc and here it is on Wednesday afternoons, I think at 4 & 4:30 est time.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I understand that they wanted to free them to design... but I think to make something "creative and functional" is even more of challenge.
> 
> Oh and yes, thank goodness for David!
> 
> Has anyone ever seen any of the Sarah Richardson shows? She is by far my favorite designer on HGTV. Amazing stuff and she is very fun to watch... she has a series where she takes one house and re-dose it top to bottom. She just did her summer house...It is called "Sarah's Summer House" I think it is still on. Her other show is called Design Inc and here it is on Wednesday afternoons, I think at 4 & 4:30 est time.


I saw Sarah's House once. The room wasn't finished so I don't know how it turned out.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I usually join the Twitter group for Design Star. At the end of the show, HGTV tweeted about their new show, Selling L.A., and asked us to let them know what we thought about it.

I tweeted back that I was sick of real estate shows. Really, what happened to the crafts and gardening? And it seems like very time I tune in it's either House Hunters or Holmes on Holmes. I'd love to see Debbie Travis back with Jim. 

And I don't like Color Splash as much since he moved back to Miami. That's David's home town so I can understand it. I just don't like it.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I haven't seen the second show yet, I keep hoping to catch a replay as we don't have a dvr in our rental. I'm okay with the judges for the most part, I think they're al talented enough, especially Candace. 

Oh, and I Doreen Sarah! She is so much fun to watch, I'd love to go shopping with her. Andi desperately want her summer house!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I'm catching up on episodes I missed, but can I just say that I now LOVE Meg! She is so much fun, and so nice, and has great taste!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'll be watching tonight for sure. I wish I hadn't missed last week. Do they post it on the HGTV website?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'll be watching tonight for sure. I wish I hadn't missed last week. Do they post it on the HGTV website?


I Think they usually play the previous episode just before the new episode on Monday nights. I hope it's a good one tonight!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> I Think they usually play the previous episode just before the new episode on Monday nights. I hope it's a good one tonight!


A couple of really beautiful kitchens. I think I liked Kellie and Mark's the best. I actually liked the wood backsplash better than the tile one. Do you think Kellie won because of the cabbage candle holders?


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Wow, I really thought the woman that won the camera challenge should have gone. Her styling was attrocias!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Wow, I really thought the woman that won the camera challenge should have gone. Her styling was attrocias!


I'm sure they'll be keeping Cathy for a while. She's the drama. You know these competition shows. That's why they keep Lindsay on The Glee Project and I'm sure the nasty designer will emerge soon on Project Runway.

They gave her that camera challenge win so they'd have an excuse to keep her. Mark should have won.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I'm sure they'll be keeping Cathy for a while. She's the drama. You know these competition shows. That's why they keep Lindsay on The Glee Project and I'm sure the nasty designer will emerge soon on Project Runway.
> 
> They gave her that camera challenge win so they'd have an excuse to keep her. Mark should have won.


I agree about Cathy, her styling was the worst thing I've seen in a long time. What's strange is I've never seen her do so badly before? I liked her work in the other episodes. This week was beyond bad, though.

You think Mark should have won? With that backsplash split decision? I liked the tile and he sure does seem slow. I liked Leslie's work last night, and Kellie's.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

Cathy's styling looked a little like my kitchen when I have not cleaned for a while - I believe the style is called hopelessly cluttered.  I thought the cabbage candle holders were cute, but how long would something like that last and would they make the room smell like cabbage?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> You think Mark should have won? With that backsplash split decision? I liked the tile and he sure does seem slow. I liked Leslie's work last night, and Kellie's.


Only the camera challenge not the overall challenge.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Cathy's styling looked a little like my kitchen when I have not cleaned for a while - I believe the style is called hopelessly cluttered. I thought the cabbage candle holders were cute, but how long would something like that last and would they make the room smell like cabbage?


Didn't think about the cabbage smell. I could never cook cabbage when my kids lived at home. They hated the smell. Now I can have it any time I want. Yum. But I didn't think Kellie should have won either.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm still loving Kellie and whatever she designs.  Her design style feels homey and like something I'd like in my own home.  Lots of designers create fabulous designs but I'd get hives trying to live with them.

Cathy doesn't get along with any of the other contestants and her other partners have made her get rid of her over-styling.  I was unpleasantly surprised about who they sent home this week


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm still loving Kellie and whatever she designs. Her design style feels homey and like something I'd like in my own home. Lots of designers create fabulous designs but I'd get hives trying to live with them.


I liked Kellie and Karl from the beginning.



> Cathy doesn't get along with any of the other contestants and her other partners have made her get rid of her over-styling. I was unpleasantly surprised about who they sent home this week


Yes, it should have been the other guy. Kevin?


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I liked Kellie and Karl from the beginning.
> 
> Yes, it should have been the other guy. Kevin?


My wishful thinking was that it would have been Cathy, but Kevin did seem genuinely surprised that it wasn't him. I think you were right about them keeping Cathy for the drama. She just seems so arrogant and unwilling to compromise. But other than her, I do like this year's group of designers!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I don't think Cathy is all that bad personality wise, I think she's either being edited to look worse than she is, or she's just very independent. But nothing she's said or done has seemed all that out of line to me. (I'm not talking about that awful styling last week, that was simply disastrous.)


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

All I can say... thank you Jesus!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> All I can say... thank you Jesus!


Her ego finally did her in.

I was disappointed in Karl. His inner diva broke free. Leslie only had one thing to do and she did it badly. Disappointed in her, too. Actually, the tasks were so spread out that no one really had a chance to shine.

I'm liking Mark more and more. He does his job, does very well with the mic, and always adds something different.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Ultimately the show is one big an audition.... if you are not likable, to not only us watching but the people you work with... then you have failed. There would have been no way I would watch a show hosted by her. At this point... I am really not impressed by any of them. They all seem like amateurs to me. I do _like_ the young Mom (who did the cabbage candle holders) but can't say I would watch any show she did.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cuechick said:


> Ultimately the show is one big an audition.... if you are not likable, to not only us watching but the people you work with... then you have failed. There would have been no way I would watch a show hosted by her. At this point... I am really not impressed by any of them. They all seem like amateurs to me. I do _like_ the young Mom (who did the cabbage candle holders) but can't say I would watch any show she did.


They always seem that way (amateurish) to me. But the shows later can be very good. I like Emily's show, and David's (although I think Antonio is still as ridiculous as I found him on Design Star), and the blond guy who now does Room Crashers and was from Kim's season, he seems very professional now.

I was very disappointed with Karl this week, he seemed desperate, needy, and totally lacking in self-confidence.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I was very relieved, too.

I think it was hard to shine this week with the huge assignment they were given.  Not enough time to do everything and do your own twist as well.  On the men's den, Mark was doing his thing, leaving everything else to Kevin to get done.  But maybe I'm just getting tired of Mark hanging things


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> They always seem that way (amateurish) to me. But the shows later can be very good. I like Emily's show, and David's (although I think Antonio is still as ridiculous as I found him on Design Star), and the blond guy who now does Room Crashers and was from Kim's season, he seems very professional now.
> 
> I was very disappointed with Karl this week, he seemed desperate, needy, and totally lacking in self-confidence.


When is Emily's show on?

The blond guy did everything in blue and surfer themes.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> When is Emily's show on?
> 
> The blond guy did everything in blue and surfer themes.


Her show is "Secrets from a stylist". I love the information she gives, it's really fun to watch. I just wish she included pricing information. I saw a few episodes of Room Crashers with Todd today and really enjoyed it. He definitely has expanded his style a bit.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Surprise double elimination last night. 

I felt kind of sorry for the homeowners. They were stuck with some really bad designs, especially the kids' rooms. The older boy is going to outgrow that hidey-hole pretty quickly. The room Leslie did was just a hot mess. I don't feel like she lived up to the potential she showed in the first episode.

Kevin's leather coffee table might have been just okay without that tacky little rug underneath. 

Mark did an amazing job especially considering how much he had to do. 

The master bedroom Karl designed was fantastic. It was elegant without being stuffy. 

Meg was a disappointment, too. She sure was rushing around at the end for as little as she did.

I think Kellie will be the next to go and either Karl or Mark is going to win.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

Yeah, the kid's rooms were horrible.  That lamp is going to get pulled over by the 2yo, and most of the other items in the room were not age appropriate.  She should have used track lights.  Kelly's room was better, but not what they asked for at all.  I bet they move the bed to the 2yo's room and get the 4yo a bunk bed.  

I loved Mark and Karl's designs and agree that they will be final 2.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

mom2karen said:


> I loved Mark and Karl's designs and agree that they will be final 2.


I agree. Both of these have done nice work all along. I love the graphic details that Karl did on the walls in some of the early shows, and Mark always seems to provide something special in his designs.


----------



## meggjensen (Feb 17, 2011)

Just finished watching last night's episode on the DVR. My nine-year-old and I watch it together. 

If it comes down to Karl & Mark, I think Mark will win. Karl just isn't as good on camera as Mark. Is that something that can be learned? Though, he did do a great job on his reveal. Conversation was definitely better for him than presenting.

I think Kellie could be great, but she seems so sad lately. I don't know if she's missing her kids or if the show is wearing on her. She seems like such a sweetheart. I think Meg is just adorable too. I loved the beachy dining room she did a few episodes ago.

I would love to have Mark work on my house. 

~Megg


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I sure hope HGTV goes in and redo some of that!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaasy said:


> I sure hope HGTV goes in and redo some of that!


That's exactly what I was thinking. Those homeowners weren't all that happy with anything but Mark and Karl's rooms.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Wow. I just watched yesterday's episode, and it seems like the whole show is just turning things all upside down. I loved Leslie and Kellie's work at first, and it has sure gone downhill the past two weeks. 

Megg, I think you're right, Kellie seems very sad lately, very depressed even. What happened to all that bubbly energy?

I can't decide about Mark. This was the first episode where I truly liked what he did, I wish I had seen it all in more detail. He sure has a nice smile 

Karl was so unsure of himself last week, what a switch this week. I really do prefer them to work on their own, the teamwork stuff is a waste of time. 

What in the world did Meg spend her time doing? And on the flip side, is it really important that the design star be able to work so very quickly? Do they really have only 36-48 hours to plan, design, shop, and put together a space?? And if not, why do they have such ridiculous time crunches on this show, it certainly doesn't help the poor homeowner?


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I would like to see some of those judges work under such time/budget restraints; Vern, for sure, wouldn't be able to do it...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Wow. I just watched yesterday's episode, and it seems like the whole show is just turning things all upside down. I loved Leslie and Kellie's work at first, and it has sure gone downhill the past two weeks.
> 
> Megg, I think you're right, Kellie seems very sad lately, very depressed even. What happened to all that bubbly energy?


Kellie just isn't doing her best at all.



> What in the world did Meg spend her time doing? And on the flip side, is it really important that the design star be able to work so very quickly? Do they really have only 36-48 hours to plan, design, shop, and put together a space?? And if not, why do they have such ridiculous time crunches on this show, it certainly doesn't help the poor homeowner?


They all do that time thing. Top Chef, Project Runway. They're all down to the last second. I don't believe it for a minute.

Meg did very little, it seemed to me, to be so rushed at the end and not really finish.


----------



## Tripp (May 28, 2009)

Jaasy said:


> I would like to see some of those judges work under such time/budget restraints; Vern, for sure, wouldn't be able to do it...


Vern used to do Trading Spaces and was able to meet the 48 hour deadline with some very nice results. I think are trying to get them ready for their own show. A lot of the regular shows have some sort of deadline, just not as short as Design Star.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I finally watched it last night and was kinda confused by when Kellie said the child asked for a bunk bed, but she really thought he meant a hidey hole. It confused me when she said it and then I thought, well, she'll give him a trundle.  And then she didn't.  It seemed out of character for her because she has kids and she has to know they love sleepovers.  Each of my kids asked for bunk beds -- and I imagine most kids do.  It made me wonder if Kellie had been given some odd direction by the producers or something.

I loved Karl's master bedroom.

And like others have posted, I couldn't figure out why Meg had so little time because I didn't see what she'd spent so much of her time on downstairs.  And Leslie seemed short on time, too.  Did they spend too much time shopping?

I still think the final two will be Mark and Kellie, though.  I think she will redeem herself this upcoming week.  But I think Mark will win because the judges have adored him most since day 1.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

And I was so wrong.


Spoiler



Very sad to see Kellie go, but it was the right decision.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> And I was so wrong.
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Yes, it was the right decision.

If Mark had done something with that one wall, his room would have been perfect. I loved the wonky shelves.

I liked the vertical stripes in Meg's room but I agreed with the judges about those shelves. It would have been better to hang pictures from the molding.

What was wrong with Nate Burkus' jacket? Did it shrink in the wash or something? It was too short and just didn't fit right. He would have been better off unbuttoning it.

So now they each have to do a whole house. I hope it doesn't turn out to be a disaster like the last house they did. HGTV will have a lot more cleaning up to do. I remember Debbie Travis doing a master bedroom one time. The owner didn't like the color and they had to repaint it beige.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Gertie: I agree with you on Mark's room.  It was my favorite.  The crooked shelves were inspired.  I loved that this time he didn't dangle anything -- but I bet he planned to and ran out of time to do it on that blank wall.

I didn't care for the vertical molding in Meg's room, but that's just personal taste. 

Loved Karl's book bookshelves.

Liked Kellie's bar stool coverings and may try that on some old bar stools I own that need recovering   I'm not a good decorator, but I'm great with a staple gun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> Gertie: I agree with you on Mark's room. It was my favorite. The crooked shelves were inspired. I loved that this time he didn't dangle anything -- but I bet he planned to and ran out of time to do it on that blank wall.


You're probably right. Mark would have either dangled something or done something in wood.



> Liked Kellie's bar stool coverings and may try that on some old bar stools I own that need recovering  I'm not a good decorator, but I'm great with a staple gun.


Yes, the barstools were great. She mentioned using a bedspread, too, which might work nicely on dining room chairs.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I loved the little houses this week. Made me want one.

Anyone surprised by who was voted off?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I loved the little houses this week. Made me want one.
> 
> Anyone surprised by who was voted off?


I haven't gotten to see the episode, yet, but I peeked at who got voted off. I think any of the three would have surprised me.

I saw one of those little houses a year ago. The guy had a small library and we commented that he'd have a lot more space if he had a Kindle.


----------



## Margaret (Jan 1, 2010)

KathyCarmichael said:


> I loved the little houses this week. Made me want one.
> 
> Anyone surprised by who was voted off?


Based on the whole season, I was a little surprised at who went home. I will say that I did not think his wall art worked all that well. I didn't really like the belts. I did really like everything else in his house though and of the three left, he is the one I could picture as host of a HGTV show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Margaret said:


> Based on the whole season, I was a little surprised at who went home. I will say that I did not think his wall art worked all that well. I didn't really like the belts. I did really like everything else in his house though and of the three left, he is the one I could picture as host of a HGTV show.


That's who I was hoping would win. I still haven't seen the show. Did the other two do a lot better?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I liked Meg's layout the best.  It was very open feeling, but there didn't seem to be much storage (although they didn't show the closet she put in the entry to see how that was done).  Mark's belt/stripe design was horrible and he totally failed the camera challenge, but I liked the other touches in the room. Karl had the best storage and double duty items, but his room seemed chopped to me with the kitchen divided from the living area by the bathroom.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Except for the belts, I liked Mark's best. But with the belts, Meg's seemed better to me. Karl's double duty ideas were very good.

I'm looking forward to the finals


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

mom2karen said:


> I liked Meg's layout the best. It was very open feeling, but there didn't seem to be much storage (although they didn't show the closet she put in the entry to see how that was done). Mark's belt/stripe design was horrible and he totally failed the camera challenge, but I liked the other touches in the room. Karl had the best storage and double duty items, but his room seemed chopped to me with the kitchen divided from the living area by the bathroom.


I saw the photos and I agree with you about Meg and Karl. Meg's seemed very open but I didn't see any storage. That closet Karl did made his tiny house seem very cramped and I wouldn't be comfortable living there.

I can't believe Mark blew the camera challenge. What I saw of his design looked more open than Karl's.

I'm still waiting for HGTV to post the video so I can watch the whole show.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I would love to have lived in Meg's house. My son preferred Karl's house, by he's 13 and still likes hidey-holes.  Mark's design really came across poorly. It looked awful to me. How in the world did it say "argyle"? I'm taken with Meg, she looks like someone I'd like to have as a friend.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

If Meg had provided more storage (cupboards instead of those floating shelves), I think she would have been the clear winner. Providing a foyer and leaving the rest of the space open was brilliant.

Karl provided plenty of storage, but when he showed his tiny house, he had to squeeze down the hall. That ruined it for me.

Mark just blew it. I liked his design but the belts had no meaning and no function. This needed to be a totally functional space. 86 SF isn't much at all.

This is the first one I ever saw. Love the little fireplace.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

So glad you posted the youtube video, Gertie. Love the fireplace so much.

It really does make me want one of these. I have undeveloped land in Arkansas and one of these would be awesome there.

I used to be into boating and I always loved how much was squeezed into a small space on my boat. The dining area seating was U shaped with a table that could drop down to convert it into a bed. I'd sort of expected one of the designers to do that, but I guess they aren't into boating <g>


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

KathyCarmichael said:


> So glad you posted the youtube video, Gertie. Love the fireplace so much.
> 
> It really does make me want one of these. I have undeveloped land in Arkansas and one of these would be awesome there.
> 
> I used to be into boating and I always loved how much was squeezed into a small space on my boat. The dining area seating was U shaped with a table that could drop down to convert it into a bed. I'd sort of expected one of the designers to do that, but I guess they aren't into boating <g>


David said that Karl designed his just like a pop-up camper.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

How much would one of those cost, I wonder?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> How much would one of those cost, I wonder?


Take a look.

http://www.tumbleweedhouses.com/books/


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

Cool, thanks for the link! I dont know that it would be practical for more than two people, but they sure are appealing.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I really liked that challenge and thought the right two moved forward. I was not a fan of Michael's, he never seem to finish and I hated all his "art" projects. Vern (who I really detest) just couldn't seem to get enough of it though (man-crush if you ask me) so I thought he would push him through. I am glad those stupid belts came back to whip his behind! IMO he was a naked emperor from the get go... thank goodness they finally saw it. 

I really like Meg, hope she wins but I really can't imagine watching any show either would do... unless they come up with a great ideal.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I liked Mark's work.
but......
He did definitely blow the camera challenge.  If his carpenter had not put him back on track, he would have blown it worse.  
I really did not like the belts.  And did not understand why he did not use color...especially with David as one of the judges/mentors.

But the little houses were "cute".


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

Has everyone seen the finale?

I was happy with the choice of winner but


Spoiler



I thought Meg's design seemed a little sparse behind the dining table and expected them to mention it. I didn't care for Karl's design at all. Maybe for the final they don't want to seem negative?


 Maybe it was just me.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Of the two, I liked Meg's the best.  Hope she turns into a great designer for HGTV, they need another one...


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

No Kathy. I liked Meg okay, but found her a bit annoying in the final episode but at least she had a personality... I don't think I'll be watching.. I did not find any of them inspiring. I would rather watch reruns of Sarah Richardson.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

She has the potential to be pretty good, I'm happy Meg won. She's not Sarah Richardson or Candace Olsen, but I did like all of her designs, even if they weren't too surprising. She is fun to watch, though, maybe they'll find a good niche for her. I hope so.

More importantly, is anyone else enjoying the All-American Handyman challenge with Mike Holmes and Scott McGillivray? We watched last year and loved it. It's just started again, and they're already down to 12(?) from 20.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm glad to know I wasn't alone, Cuechick 

I agree with hsuthard in that I'm interested in what her new show will be like. She is fun to watch. I have been disappointed in the two previous years' design stars shows and I'm hoping for better with Meg.

I liked last year's Handyman challenge, but haven't caught it yet this year. Will look for it


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching it right now. I agree that I wouldn't watch either of their shows. I kind of feel they're the final two by default.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

This final challenge reminded me of the first season. David created a beautiful room with a cohesive theme and so did Meg. The other lady's room was all over the place and didn't have a single theme. The same with Karl's room.

Can we sign a petition for David never to wear that jacket again?  

I finally decided what I don't like about Tanika. She has no warmth or personality. There's nothing natural about the way she reads the lines. Meg would do a better job.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think this show was a concept that died with the first season.
David was a nice choice and has been fun to watch.
Not so much anyone else.
So just hold the competition, give them some money, and say goodbye.

Want to see more of the old designers (probably too busy making money).

Just sayin.......


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I agree Geoff, the show itself is entertaining, the prize is secondary... I think finding a host that is also talented is no easy task and few can bring all of that to the table. Look at the Food Network, it has been the same for them. After Guy Ferretti, not one winner of their talent search show has had what it takes. No offense to any of them, because it really is hard to be good at both. Of the three judges on Design Star, I think only Candace is good at both. Maybe they need a network person on the panel too?

I want to check out that handy man show... I do like Scott, best biceps on HGTV!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

That is why I like the Iron Chef.
It is just a challenge between a known professional and one of the cast of chefs, all of whom have permanent show appeal.
Lot's of fun.
And Alton Brown.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I think this show was a concept that died with the first season.
> David was a nice choice and has been fun to watch.
> Not so much anyone else.
> So just hold the competition, give them some money, and say goodbye.
> ...


Agreed. There were hardly any fantastic designs this year and no one really stood out for me. It's the same on Project Runway. Since they switched to Lifetime, no real personalities, no great designs and too much drama.


----------

